# Hi from Hamburg, Germany



## Paxman (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm a guitarist and composer. My tools are Cubase 10.5 Pro, Dorico 3.5 Pro and a lot of librarys and vst's.
Hardware is a huge pc, RME device, Neumann KH120 Monitors, 2 4K-Displays, KK MK88 masterkeyboard and last but not least a kemper amp and some guitars.
I like any kind of good music. Hope I can help.
Best, Andreas


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2020)

Moin Andreas. Welcome and greetings back from Groningen, Niederlande.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 8, 2020)

Wie geht es dir? Spent 3 months in Germany (Ramstein), loved it!


----------



## Paxman (Sep 11, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Wie geht es dir? Spent 3 months in Germany (Ramstein), loved it!


Mit geht es ganz gut, danke.
I'm working on some Bernard Herrmann scores, a cover on the 'Boondog Saints' theme and a lot own harder bluesrock stuff.
Regards, Andreas


----------



## robteehan (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome Andreas! Hope you find this community to be helpful and welcoming


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 16, 2020)

Noch einer aus Deutschland 
Welcome!!!


----------



## BassClef (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello Andreas and welcome to the land of everything VI.


----------



## Jeeens (Sep 29, 2020)

Welcome Andreas! Liebe Grüße aus Frankfurt!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 29, 2020)

Tach!


----------



## Drjay (Sep 29, 2020)

Willkommen und gleichfalls viele Grüße aus Hessen!


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

